# Matagorda Bay Sharking



## GoBigorGoHome (Jul 28, 2009)

Im going down to matagorda bay soon and i willl be putting in at palacios and i was wandering if anyone knew of any good spots to catch shark:question: I'm pretty new to the bay so i was wandering if anyone could give me a few pointers on where to go:question: Anything would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

You might try putting this on the General Fishing Forum... there is an area near Port O'Connor the waders always talk about having lots of shark but most of the users here are generally more into the surf or blue water


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Look up Cotton's Bayou and look up Pass Cavallo. From Cotton's to Pass Cavallo is all shark country. If I were targeting them I'd fish out in front of Greens and Cottons out off the edge of the grass flats, down by the POC jetties, inside Pass Cavallo between the pass and the jetties and out on the Hump. If you can't catch a shark in those areas you need to take up something other than shark fishing. Hahahaha!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

ditto the cottons to greens area...they seem to be especially thick this year.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah that south shoreline from cottons all the way to the airport breakwater is sick w/ blacktips and bulls. Most are around 4.5 - 5.5' long, but I saw a bull around one of the ICW range markers at night a few years back that was in the 300 - 350# range. Late evening and at night they will come up in 2' of water in the turtle grass on that stretch of shoreline, but during the day I would drop baits just on the edge of the flat before it drops off into the deep part of the bay. The biggest live mullet you can catch hooked in the back towards the tail on an 18/0 Mustad circle hook, maybe around 6-8' of 500-600# mono with an 8 oz egg sinker should work good. Cable not really necessary with the big circle hooks. If you can catch any big ladyfish (which you probably can around there) then that's as good a bait as there is...once again live is best. The vibrations of a live one will attract them better than the blood/oil off one you cut up IMO. Good luck and watch out for stingrays, they're thick on that shoreline too (and a whole wing cut off a dinner plate sized ray is a good bait too).


----------

